# need ideas for a small wood project



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i need ideas for a small wood project for my shop class. im lost when finding ideas for this type of stuff. it needs to be small and cant eat up a lot of pine. also i have to use atleast 2 machines(table saw, router, band saw, belt sander etc.) im thinking about making a little box. i have one that was poorly built when i started woodworking at a young age so i was thinking about a making a new better looking and built one but i woild like more suggestions


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Shaker step stool is a pretty popular class project Examples
This is something I've always had on my "to do" list, but just have never gotten around to doing one

End grain cutting boards are good small projects. you can use the cutting board layout software to come up with a nice design...
Check that out here

silverware drawer organizer is a nice one. I'm just one drawer into this ongoing project for my wife, but she sure loves the first one... custom made to the drawer size and all.

so, there are a few ideas for ya


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Good suggestions. I like that shaker step stool, wouldn't require the detail that a cutting board or box might. I'm wondering what your limitations are as far as time and materials. For me, it would be one or two? of the biggest factors in deciding what to make.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

time and tools arent a factor but material is. it must be pine and cant be big


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the stool fits your criteria..

in any case, you could also do a box. I personally love making boxes, and frankly I've not made a perfect one yet (I'm still new to woodworking and I'm self taught, so it is slow going)... 
Boxes are one of those things where you can go extremely simple, all the way across the spectrum to extremely complex.

here is my very first box I ever made, along with my first dove tails. 










And then a few seasons later











This is my first box where I used hinges, and used a different joinery method - miter keys











All three of these represents firsts for me of some kind... all made within the past three years (I don't get a lot of winter work done)

So, there you go, another idea, and personally something I consider a right of passage. Sort of like the Morris chair for the more advanced woodworker I suppose


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Wood4fun took the words right out of my mouth, (does anyone say that anymore?).:smile: I've made a few boxes so far too but his are much nicer.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Depending on how simple you want them to be, puzzles can be a good choice. Too simple and they're not going to teach much but slightly more complex ones might work. There are sites that give examples/plans.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

apprentice said:


> Wood4fun took the words right out of my mouth, (does anyone say that anymore?).:smile: I've made a few boxes so far too but his are much nicer.


"took the words right out of my mouth" - The box part or right of passage part?

"but his are much nicer" - thanks. I'm my own worst critic I think. I feel like I have such a long way to go


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

My kids have made a coat rack, box, small 2 shelf book shelf, and a lamp. All small projects and I think they were all 7th grade. Where are you located?


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i think i might just try a box with dovetails but im still open to suggestions. my teacher said lots of kids have done puzzles too so thats an option


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Wood4Fun said:


> "took the words right out of my mouth" - The box part or right of passage part?
> 
> "but his are much nicer" - thanks. I'm my own worst critic I think. I feel like I have such a long way to go


I should have been more specific,
I'll go back to your original quote"in any case...to extremely complex"
That's what i was referring to at the time. But now that you mention it, i understand what you mean by a right of passage. Good insight!


----------

